# κώδικας vs κωδικός



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2009)

Περιττό να πούμε ότι οι λέξεις *κώδικας* και *κωδικός* δεν έχουν την ίδια σημασία ή χρήση. (ΣτΖ: Περιττό μεν, αλλά το λες!) Ωστόσο συχνά τις δύο αυτές λέξεις τις μπερδεύουμε, χρησιμοποιώντας τη μια στη θέση τής άλλης, ενδεχομένως παρασυρόμενοι (ιδίως όταν μεταφράζουμε) κι απ' το ότι κι οι δυο τους αντιστοιχούν στο αγγλ. _code_.

[Trivia Overdose] Η λέξη _κώδιξ_ είναι λατινικής προέλευσης, από το _codex / caudex_. Από το υποκοριστικό τού codex προέκυψε ο _κωδίκελλος_. [/Trivia Overdose]

Ας πάρουμε πρώτα τον _κώδικα_. Κατ' αρχάς, κάτι ουσιαστικότατο: ο _κώδικας_ είναι ουσιαστικό — μόνο. Οι σημασίες της λέξης _κώδικας_, για τους σκοπούς του παρόντος σημειώματος και μόνον, χωρίζονται σε δύο κατηγορίες: Η Α' ομάδα περιλαμβάνει εκείνες στις οποίες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδέψουμε τον _κώδικα_ με τον _κωδικό_, κι είναι αυτές στις οποίες ο _κώδικας_ σημαίνει (Α.1) τη συναγωγή ή τη συλλογή νόμων και νομικών διατάξεων, (Α.2) το σύνολο αρχών, διατάξεων, κανόνων και οδηγιών, και (Α.3) το αρχαίο χειρόγραφο σε μορφή βιβλίου, αντιδιαστελλόμενο με τους κυλίνδρους (αυτή η συγκεκριμένη σημασία αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλ. _codex_). Η Β' ομάδα περιλαμβάνει εκείνες στις οποίες υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδέψουμε τον _κώδικα_ με τον _κωδικό_, κι είναι αυτές στις οποίες ο _κώδικας_ σημαίνει (Β.1) το σύστημα συμβόλων —λέξεων, αριθμών, σχημάτων κ.λπ.— με τα οποία κρυπτογραφείται και αποκρυπτογραφείται μήνυμα ή κατατάσσονται πληροφορίες, στοιχεία, δεδομένα κ.λπ., και (Β.2) το σύστημα σημάτων που αντιστοιχεί πλήρως και με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο προς ένα άλλο, διαφορετικό σύστημα.

Η σειρά τού _κωδικού_ τώρα. Σε αντιδιαστολή με τον _κώδικα_ που είναι πάντα ουσιαστικό, ο _κωδικός_ είναι πρωτίστως επίθετο — κι όταν το βρίσκουμε σε θέση ουσιαστικού (_ο κωδικός_), κατά κανόνα εννοείται _ο κωδικός αριθμός_, _η κωδική λέξη_, _το κωδικό όνομα_ κ.ο.κ. Ο _κωδικός_ σημαίνει (1) αυτό που σχετίζεται με κάποιον κώδικα οργάνωσης, κατάταξης ή κρυπτογράφησης πληροφοριών, στοιχείων, δεδομένων κ.λπ. (δηλ. τη Β' ομάδα σημασιών τού _κώδικα_, όπως τις κατηγοριοποιήσαμε πιο πάνω), και (2) αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται σε σχέση με κάποιον τέτοιον κώδικα.

[Παρενθετική Σημείωση] Παρότι δεν υπάρχει διαφωνία ότι μιλούμε για γενετικό κώδικα, το ΛΝΕΓ θεωρεί ότι αποτελεί περίπτωση της σημασίας Β.2 (όπως και ο τηλεγραφικός κώδικας, δηλ. τα σήματα Μορς), ενώ το ΛΚΝ ότι αντιστοιχεί στη σημασία Α.2 (διότι καθορίζει τη δομή τού κυττάρου). [/Παρενθετική Σημείωση]

Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, έχουμε τον κρυπτογραφικό κώδικα — αλλά τον κωδικό εισόδου, τον κωδικό πρόσβασης, τον κωδικό σύνδεσης, τον κωδικό διέλευσης, και σκέτα τον κωδικό. Επίσης έχουμε τον κωδικό αίτησης, τον κωδικό προϊόντος, τον κωδικό υπηρεσίας, τον κωδικό σφάλματος, τον κωδικό λογαριασμού, τον κωδικό επιβεβαίωσης, τον κωδικό αναγνώρισης, τον κωδικό απόρριψης — αλλά τον κώδικα συμπεριφοράς, τον κώδικα προγράμματος, τον κώδικα διόρθωσης σφαλμάτων, και τον κώδικα ASCII.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Πώς γνωρίζουμε αν θα βάλουμε κώδικας ή κωδικός;*
1. Αν είναι σύστημα ή σύνολο, τότε είναι κώδικας — αν είναι μεμονωμένο στοιχείο, τότε είναι κωδικός.
2. Αν περιγράφει κάτι ενιαίο που εφαρμόζεται σε κάποιον τομέα, τότε είναι κώδικας — αν δεν είναι μοναδικό και υπάρχουν περισσότερα από ένα για το ίδιο σύστημα κωδικοποίησης, τότε είναι κωδικός.
3. Αν είναι το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα της κωδικοποίησης μιας δραστηριότητας, τότε είναι κώδικας — αν είναι εκείνο που συνδέει μια συγκεκριμένη, μεμονωμένη οντότητα με την κωδικοποιημένη δραστηριότητα, τότε είναι κωδικός.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ο κωδικός το πάει το γράμμα, όχι ο κώδικας!*
Έχω μια σοβαρότατη ένσταση για τον ταχυδρομικό κώδικα (Τ.Κ.). Ως Τ.Κ. ορίζεται ο αριθμός που αντιστοιχεί σε συγκεκριμένη περιοχή και σημειώνεται ως στοιχείο τής ταχυδρομικής διεύθυνσης. Ο Τ.Κ. είναι κωδικός αριθμός, και όχι κώδικας — και γι' αυτόν το λόγο θεωρώ ότι το «ταχυδρομικός κώδικας» είναι λανθασμένο και θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί με το «ταχυδρομικός κωδικός».
Σε επίρρωση της επιχειρηματολογίας μου, σας θυμίζω τον τηλεφωνικό κωδικό (ή σκέτα κωδικό), τον οποίο χρησιμοποιούσαμε την εποχή πριν από το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης. Ήταν κάτι πλήρως ανάλογο με τον Τ.Κ. σε άλλο πεδίο εφαρμογής, και ήταν (φυσικά!) κωδικός, κι όχι κώδικας.

*Κάτσε κάτω απ' το μπάρκοντ!*
Την περίπτωση του barcode την εξετάζω χωριστά εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3799


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 5, 2009)

Ακριβώς, Zazula, αυτό έλεγα κι εγώ στον άλλον μεταφραστή του Netvibes που του άλλαξα το Ταχυδρομικός Κώδικας σε Ταχυδρομικός Κωδικός και παρεξηγήθηκε…

Επίσης: κωδικοποιώ, codify = δημιουργώ κώδικα — κωδικεύω, code = χρησιμοποιώ/εφαρμόζω κώδικα (εξού το encode πρέπει να μεταφράζεται ως εγκωδικεύω και το decode ως αποκωδικεύω).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 5, 2009)

Αυτά είναι κρυπτογραφημένα ελληνικά :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 5, 2009)

Όχι, όχι, πουλάκι μου:
— encrypt = εγκρυπτίζω/εγκρυπτεύω
— decrypt = αποκρυπτίζω/αποκρυπτεύω

(Πλάκα κάνω)


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 5, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι ο "κώδικας" σημαίνει επίσης τη σύγχρονη μορφή βιβλίου που έχουμε με τη συρραφή διπλωμένων φύλλων, που πρωτοάρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται νωρίς στη μετά Χριστόν εποχή, αντικαθιστώντας τον ρόλο.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 6, 2009)

Α, μήπως ξέρεις πώς λέγεται και αυτή η μέθοδος εκτύπωσης που μάς δίνει τα βιβλία αυτά που θέλουν τα φύλλα τους διαχωρισμό με χαρτοκόπτη προτού αρχίσουμε να διαβάζουμε; Τα λατρεύω αυτά τα βιβλία αλλά δεν ξέρω τον όρο.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 6, 2009)

Νομίζω πως απλά τα λέμε "_άκοπα_".

Πάντοτε πίστευα πως αυτά τα βιβλία προσπαθούν να μεταδώσουν την ηδονή τής διακόρευσης ;)

Ίσως κάποτε να υπήρχαν και τεχνικοί λόγοι μα σήμερα πιστεύω πως ο μόνος λόγος που κυκλοφορούν ακόμη άκοπα βιβλία είναι αισθητικός.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2009)

Πάντως, κι εγώ θα παρεξηγιόμουν (και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα) αν κάποιος επιμελητής άλλαζε σε μετάφρασή μου το Ταχυδρομικός Κώδικας σε Ταχυδρομικός Κωδικός. Το αν το "κωδικός" είναι σωστό, ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρει όταν πρόκειται για μια θεσμική έννοια που έχει καθιερωθεί και που έχει μπει στα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ) Ο μεταφραστής και ο επιμελητής πρέπει να έχουν τη σεμνότητα και τη σοφία να καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν είναι κοσμοδιορθωτές και γλωσσοδιορθωτές. Διότι, αν βάλεις Ταχυδρομικός Κωδικός, μπερδεύεις τον αναγνώστη που δικαιούται να υποθέσει ότι πρόκειται για κάτι άλλο από τον γνωστό του Τ.Κ. που τον χρησιμοποιεί καθημερινά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

Tsialas said:


> Να προσθέσω ότι ο "κώδικας" σημαίνει επίσης τη σύγχρονη μορφή βιβλίου που έχουμε με τη συρραφή διπλωμένων φύλλων, που πρωτοάρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται νωρίς στη μετά Χριστόν εποχή, αντικαθιστώντας τον ρόλο.


Πιστεύω ότι αυτή η σημασία καλύπτεται στο Α.3 (τουλάχιστον αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός μου). :)



sarant said:


> Πάντως, κι εγώ θα παρεξηγιόμουν (και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα) αν κάποιος επιμελητής άλλαζε σε μετάφρασή μου το Ταχυδρομικός Κώδικας σε Ταχυδρομικός Κωδικός. Το αν το "κωδικός" είναι σωστό, ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρει όταν πρόκειται για μια θεσμική έννοια που έχει καθιερωθεί και που έχει μπει στα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ) Ο μεταφραστής και ο επιμελητής πρέπει να έχουν τη σεμνότητα και τη σοφία να καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν είναι κοσμοδιορθωτές και γλωσσοδιορθωτές. Διότι, αν βάλεις Ταχυδρομικός Κωδικός, μπερδεύεις τον αναγνώστη που δικαιούται να υποθέσει ότι πρόκειται για κάτι άλλο από τον γνωστό του Τ.Κ. που τον χρησιμοποιεί καθημερινά.


Προσωπικά επεσήμανα το λάθος και είπα τη γνώμη μου: ότι, δηλαδή, καλό είναι να αρχίσουν να το υπογραμμίζουν και τα λεξικά (κι ίσως και τα λαθολόγια), μπας και κάποτε διορθωθεί κι επίσημα. Στο μεταξύ, δεν λέω ν' αρχίσουν μεταφραστές κι επιμελητές ανένδοτο αλλάζοντάς το όπου βρουν. Ωστόσο, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, ας ρωτήσω το εξής:

Αναλαμβάνεις μετάφραση ή επιμέλεια για λογαριασμό του Δήμου Αθηναίων ή του ΟΑΣΑ, και πρέπει να γράψεις «Γουδή». Για εσένα ορθό, και μάλιστα τεκμηριωμένα, είναι το να γραφτεί «Γουδί». Ωστόσο, ΔΑ και ΟΑΣΑ έχουν άλλη θεσμική γνώμη. Τι κάνεις;


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 6, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, Zazula. :) Παρέβλεψα.

Σε σχέση με τη διόρθωση Τ.Κ., ναι, από τη στιγμή που μια φράση έχει καθιερωθεί στο κοινό λεξιλόγιο, οι επιλογές του μεταφραστή πρέπει να γίνουν σεβαστές. Η κοινή χρήση είναι αυτή που καθορίζει το σωστό και το λάθος, και οι γραμματικές και τα λεξικά απλώς καταγράφουν την κοινή χρήση.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2009)

Ζαζ, το Γουδή δεν είναι (ακόμα) το ίδιο, διότι μπορώ να αντιτάξω τόνους θεσμικής βιβλιογραφίας με τον άλλο τύπο (Γουδί). Στην περίπτωση του *Ταχυδρομικού Κωδικού, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια κατοχύρωση. 

Αν όμως το έχω βάλει Γουδί και μου το διορθώσουν σε Γουδή, θα το δεχτώ. Ενώ αν μου διορθώσουν το "Ταχ Κώδικας" σε "Ταχ Κωδικός" θα κάνω καβγά. 

Καλά τα λέει και ο Tsialas από πάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

Μην παραβλέπετε αυτό που σημείωσα σχετικά με το Τ.Κ.: «Επεσήμανα το λάθος και είπα ότι καλό είναι να αρχίσουν να το υπογραμμίζουν και τα λεξικά (κι ίσως και τα λαθολόγια), μπας και κάποτε διορθωθεί κι επίσημα. *Στο μεταξύ, δεν λέω ν' αρχίσουν μεταφραστές κι επιμελητές ανένδοτο αλλάζοντάς το όπου βρουν.*» :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 6, 2009)

Γιατί να καβγαδίσεις, sarant, εάν σου αλλάξει ο επιμελητής τον κώδικα σε κωδικό; Σπουδαία τα λάχανα! Αν ήτανε να ξεκινάμε καβγάδες επειδή ο επιμελητής άλλαξε κάτι, ζήτω που καήκαμε!


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Γιατί να καβγαδίσεις, sarant, εάν σου αλλάξει ο επιμελητής τον κώδικα σε κωδικό; Σπουδαία τα λάχανα! Αν ήτανε να ξεκινάμε καβγάδες επειδή ο επιμελητής άλλαξε κάτι, ζήτω που καήκαμε!



Με συγχωρείς: όχι τον κώδικα σε κωδικό, αλλά τον Ταχυδρομικό Κώδικα σε Ταχυδρομικό Κωδικό. Τότε θα καβγάδιζα. 

Και θα καβγάδιζα διότι οι επιμελητές που το έχουν δει κοσμοδιορθωτές και γλωσσοδιορθωτές είναι πληγή. Όσο πιο γρήγορα φύγουν από την πιάτσα, τόσο πιο καλά για τον κλάδο, δεν συμφωνείς; Όταν καλείται να διορθώσει κάποιος ένα κείμενο, καλείται να διορθώσει τα λάθη του κειμένου, όχι τα λάθη της γλώσσας ή τα λάθη της κοινωνίας.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 6, 2009)

Τι πα να πει λάθη του κειμένου δηλαδή; Ο επιμελητής δηλαδή μπορεί να αλλάζει μόνο σημεία στίξης και τον χωρισμό των προτάσεων;

Όπως και νάχει, δεν είναι ζήτημα κοσμοδιορθωτών. Ο επιμελητής πρέπει να έχει και να εφαρμόζει τις οδηγίες του εκδότη. Αν δεν έχει οδηγίες τότε η δουλειά του δεν έχει καμιάν αξία. Ο επιμελητής πρέπει απλώς να συμμορφώνει τα κείμενα προς τις οδηγίες του εκδότη. Εάν ο εκδότης δεν έχει δικό του οδηγό γραφής (style manual/guide) ή δεν ακολουθεί συνειδητά και με συνέπεια κάποιον από τους ήδη διαθέσιμους, τότε είναι ξυλοσχίστης, παναπεί σκιτζής.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2009)

Λάθη του κειμένου είναι και τα μεταφραστικά λάθη (αν πρόκειται για μετάφραση), παρανοήσεις και τα συναφή, είναι και οι ασυνταξίες, είναι και τα λάθη ορολογίας, είναι χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις. Δεν είναι η αντικατάσταση καθιερωμένων όρων με ανύπαρκτους.

Με τη δεύτερη παράγραφο, που πρόσθεσες μετά, δεν θα διαφωνήσω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

Εμένα πάντως μου αρκεί που επεσήμανα το λάθος. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να «διορθωθεί», μπορεί αυτό και να μη γίνει ποτέ. Ως τότε το μόνο που θα κάνω θα 'ναι να γελώ πονηρά βλέποντας τα 765 "Ταχυδρομικών Κωδικών" έναντι των μόλις 39 "Ταχυδρομικών Κωδίκων" — η γενική για την οποία μίλησα εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2009)

Εάν το διορθωθεί σε εισαγωγικά, τότε και το λάθος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

Τα εισαγωγικά στο «διορθωθεί» δηλώνουν απλώς το σεβασμό μου προς όσους δεν συμφωνούν (ακόμη) μαζί μου, κι οποίοι θεωρούν ότι δεν τίθεται ζήτημα ανάγκης για διόρθωση. :) Μ' έφαγε η πολιτική ορθότης, γαρ!


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2009)

Tα μη εισαγωγικά στο λάθος, αντιθέτως, δηλώνουν την περιφρόνηση προς την πραγματικότητα; (Προκειμένου για το Ταχ.Κωδ. εννοώ)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2009)

Μπορείς να το πεις κι έτσι.


----------

